# "Wags the Perplexed Puppy" Married with Children



## kyofu (Feb 1, 2011)

whoops sorry it "Wags the Perplexed Pup"

Had a quick question, been searching around and haven't found anything in regards to this. 
I was watching "Married with Children"  on netflix great show loved it when it was on tv and in the seventh season episode "Magnificent Seven" 

Note: netflix screwed up the order of the episodes in season 7 the first episode "Magnificent Seven" is mixed up with the sixth "Frat Chance" 

Kelly puts a poster on buds wall of "Wags  the Perplexed Pup" I had completely forgot about the episode, I mean it was done in 1992 but the moment I saw it I though of Doug Winger, it looks like his work and the time frame is right. I could not find out any info on this and Doug has kind of dropped out of sight. Any though?

found a link to screen cap 
http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o113/Charrio/WagsRef.jpg


Kyofu


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

i'm confused


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> i'm confused


That makes two.

OP, what are you saying?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

OP, proper grammar is a huge must in this forum. Care to get spellcheck to help you out?


----------



## Browder (Feb 1, 2011)

He's asking if a formerly popular fandom artist managed to get his stuff on a mostly unwatched sitcom.

I'd guess no.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 1, 2011)

Browder said:


> He's asking if a formerly popular fandom artist managed to get his stuff on a mostly unwatched sitcom.
> 
> I'd guess no.


 
Thanks for the translation.

And I have to guess no, too.


----------

